# Please help



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

I apologize if these questions have been asked before,about the Fire. 

#1...How can I get read books off my bookshelf, but not off the unit itself, in case I want to share.

#2...The first book I downloaded, came instantly, the second, I ordered yesterday, yet it was no on th4e bookshefl till today...Is this common? Both were ordered of Amazon, not off the Fire itself.

#3...Is it my imagination, or others finding the charge does not last long? 

                                        Thanks for any help


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Trip!

Books from Amazon are downloaded specifically for your device, so you can't take them off to give to someone else to read on their device.  To copy them, however, you would have to connect your Fire to your computer via a micro-USB cable (not included), have the computer recognize the Fire as an external drive, and then copy the books from your documents folder (I believe that's what I've read).

Are you ordering the books from within the Fire or from your computer?  Books ordered through the Fire should appear on the bookshelf promptly.  Books ordered from the computer will not show up until the device syncs to Amazon.  It would seem there was a wait before it syched.

The charge lasts me five or six hours (I think) if I'm using it a lot; turning off wireless unless you need it should extend the battery life.

I'm going to move this to the Fire Talk forum!

Betsy


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

Being a moderator in a cruise forum, I should have checked whee I put this..sorry

I was under the impression we can share books. is that incorrect?

The books I ordered were from, Amazon.com not directly off the fire....my main  concern now, is just to get the books I have read, off the bookshelf.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some books have lending enabled, not all.  You can lend those one time.  Period.  You do that through Manage Your Kindle on Amazon; if the book has lending enabled, there will be a link allowing you to email the "lend" invitation.

All the books you order will be in your Amazon library.  However, when they are downloaded, either to a PC or to a device, they are coded for the device or app they are downloaded to.  You have to specify which device registered to your account that you are going to read the book on before it is downloaded.

I'm not sure what you mean by "off the bookshelf."  Are you talking about the Carousel (the top row of books shown on the home page of the Fire)?  If so, they cannot be removed; the Carousel shows everything in your Kindle library on Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just wanted to add, there is a sync button on the Fire screen you can push to sync new purchases. This helps especially when you make purchases on your computer.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

Where would this sync button be?

  I too noticed that the books do not come instantly.  I guess it's not a big deal when I realized that at least they did finally come.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't have my own Fire yet, but I believe you find the sync button by tapping the Quick Settings button (looks like a gear). I believe the sync button looks like 2 arrows in a circular formation.

I've been watching too many video reviews online!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jkeith0919 said:


> I don't have my own Fire yet, but I believe you find the sync button by tapping the Quick Settings button (looks like a gear). I believe the sync button looks like 2 arrows in a circular formation.
> 
> I've been watching too many video reviews online!


LOL!

This correct. Tap on the gear in the upper right hand corner and then on Sync.

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> All the books you order will be in your Amazon library. However, when they are downloaded, either to a PC or to a device, they are coded for the device or app they are downloaded to. You have to specify which device registered to your account that you are going to read the book on before it is downloaded.


But I find that I can also download a book to my other Kindle devices from the cloud so I have it on several of MY registered devices at the same time. My Fire, my (just bought) Touch and my iphone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> But I find that I can also download a book to my other Kindle devices from the cloud so I have it on several of MY registered devices at the same time. My Fire, my (just bought) Touch and my iphone.


Exactly. . . .that's how the system is designed. But if you tried to move a downloaded file from one kindle to your computer and then re-copy it to a different kindle, you'd find it wouldn't open. Each new download is coded for the device or Kindle App it's meant to be read on.

In general, a book has a limit of 6 "simultaneous device usages" though some may have fewer and some may have no limit. In those cases you'll see this noted in the product details.


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

I am amazed that on my other kindle, I can archive books, to get them of the list on the home page, for easier viewing, & I get a book within seconds. So, if you happen to have 500 books on your Fire, they all will be on your home page to tap through to view? Good grief! I also am amazed that, I just ordered another book, and it's not on it yet, so that makes two books, I've had to wait for? I just don't understand, why the difference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try tapping on the gear in the upper right hand corner and pressing "sync." 

Betsy


----------

